# Archery Talk Flashlight



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree - for the price - tough to beat. Nice little light.


----------



## tel3827 (Oct 3, 2010)

have one of these flashlights bought it in January has broken one of the springs in the battery compartment. says two year warranty put no place to send it back to


----------

